# Kernel Mode Driver error



## TehSoM (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been using ATITool for a while now, and it was phenominal. However, the other day I ran into a virus, and had to reinstall my OS (Windows XP Pro 32-bit). After I ran automatic updates, installed all the latest drivers, and etc., I now get the error "The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be working." I'm running on XP32-bit, as should be fully updated thanks to automatic updates. I don't know what the problem is. Does anyone know what is going on? And for that matter, what is the Kernel Mode Driver?


----------

